
Meet Algo, the VPN that works - QUFB
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2016/12/12/meet-algo-the-vpn-that-works/
======
ablation
Something to note before using this VPN: "the VPN box operator, or whoever
pwns it, can MitM all your TLS (!!) connections"

[0]
[https://twitter.com/FiloSottile/status/808355117011521537](https://twitter.com/FiloSottile/status/808355117011521537)

